# Flower&Fudge puppies May 8th 2006



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well since everyone wants me to track the puppies progress here it goes

May 8th

Chocolate & Tan Male---3 1/2 ounces

Black and white tri male---4 ounces


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I love the little brown & tan -- I'm a little partial though b/c he looks like Diesel!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

May 11th

Choc. &Tan--5 ounces

Black&white tri--5 1/2 ounces


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

They are such cuties


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

They are precious babies.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Aww, one looks like mom and the other looks like dad.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Actually I think the Chocolate and tan one is going to look like grandpa on Fudges side. He is a gorgeous chocolate and tan long coat. The other does look just like Flower.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Awww little babies!! I can't wait to watch them grow up!! I remember the earliest I saw Carl was at 5 weeks and he and his sister were just tumbling all over the place- what a cute age! I would love to have a litter of puppies to be able to watch them grow up!!

Do you think you'll keep the boys? I know you were worried about Fudge marking, but if you get him neutered he probably wouldn't mark, right?

What a perfect chi family you have!


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Are they both going to have long coats? I love the long coats, and still want my little girl. I love them both, especially the chocolate. If he was a girl, I would take him in a heartbeat. Shhhhhhh, I hope my hubby doesn't see this. We have a 9 week old. What am I thinking???


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

How are the babies? I love the chocolate one! I'd love to see more pictures


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

so do they make 6 chi's altogether??
wow! they are adorable.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok I think I am going to sell them. It is going to be really hard parting with the chocolate one because I love chocolate ones, but I think it may be best right now since Stormy has hit the terrible teen stage!! She is the biggest brat right now. Here are a couple updated pics and their weights.

Black and white tri--15 1/2 ounces

Chocolate--14 1/2 ounces

Last time Flower had 6 and they were nowhere near this big. I guess there is a big difference with nursing only 2 puppies compared to 6.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

look at those little eyes. They are really cute. Chocolate is my next color


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

They are precious :love4: Thanks for the pics! I wish I could have another. I love the chocolate boy! I hope someone on here buys them so we can see pictures


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They are so cute Kim! :love5: I can't decide which one is cuter. :lol:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

How are the babies?? :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'd love an update too Kim.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I just got back from Texas a couple days ago so I am planning on taking lots of pics tomorrow. I am already having a hard time bringing myself to sell the chocolate one because he has the same markings as my very first chi that I had that passed away. I still have a hard time talking about him because I was so attached and he ended up getting out one day and got ran over. It was a long time ago but I still can't look at the pitures of him or I get upset. I am just so undecided, I think I will just wait until they get their personalities to make a final decision. Anyways I promise lots of pics tomorrow because I have no baseball or softball games to go to.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

O.k.  We'll be eagerly waiting. :wink:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

ok, see what you guys did I went and took some new pics. Here they are first 2 pics of the chocolate one


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

another


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

omg , there so adorable, i love the chocolate one!

pssss...we might be having puppies in the end of july....so unplanned again, but i wasnt home at the time.... no more puppies after this though, my mom said she wanted to breed her one more time, but i refused, i guess cujo had other plans


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

they are beautiful! i love love love the chocolate one but i love love love the tri color too :lol: i'd have to keep em both i'd be the crazy chi lady


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm with Stephy- the chocolate one is ADORABLE and the tri color one is ADORABLE too, lol.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

I love the tri! If I ever get a 3rd I want a black/tan/white female shortcoat... and I want her to be typey (not too small but not over 6 either). My boys are longcoats and Tucker is pretty big, Jassy will be near 6 I dont' doubt (even though his parents werer smaller he's already at 5)...anyway.. dang I already have a name too. LOL I LOVE that tri...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: They are both sooo cute! Really they are gorgeous! :love5: :love4: :love10:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Those 2 make beautiful puppies! That chocolate is STUNNING. I love him! I hope you keep him  The tri is adorable too. I just love puppies! Thanks for the pics :wave:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Any new pics of these cuties?


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pics???? :thumbleft:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am in Texas at my sister-in-laws till Sunday so I will post pics when I get home.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Sweet


----------

